# nejdu/nepřijdu do práce



## JJJenifer

Dobrý den,

Viděla jsem jednu větu jako _Zítra dopoledne nejdu do práce. Jsem objenaná k zubaři_.
(Tschechisch in 30 Tagen <Infoa>)

_Zítra dopoledne nepřijdu do práce. Jsem objenaná k zubaři._ Je taky dobrý?

Děkuju.


----------



## Mori.cze

Aye, both possible 
The latter, with "přijít", to come, is more likely to be used when informing your boss/coworker while you are at work, the first one when talking to friends/family outside your workplace.


----------



## JJJenifer

Děkuju moc, Mori.cze. 

Ještě jednou otázku, prosím..

And how about _Zítra dopoledne nepůjdu do práce. Jsem objenaná k zubaři_?
Je to dobrý taký?


----------



## Mori.cze

Absolutely fine


----------



## JJJenifer

Thank you very much, Mori.cze. 

I thought that in this sentence, because the "don't go" is just once in the future,
so I thought _Zítra dopoledne nepůjdu do práce. Jsem objenaná k zubaři_
is correct. 
But I don't understand why _Zítra dopoledne nejdu do práce. Jsem objenaná k zubaři is correct, too._
_jít shows regular action, doesnt it? _

_Thank you for you patience in advance._


----------



## Mori.cze

Both nejdu and nepůjdu are one-time event, the complement for regular actions is irregular in this case, "nechodím" and "nebudu chodit".
The difference is future/present tense. "Nepůjdu" is future, so more formal and correct. For close future, however, you can use present as well (similarly as in English), so "nejdu" is very idiomatic in this case.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi JJJ, if you're not aware of it already, Karel Tahal's "A Grammar of Czech as a Foreign Language" has a section on Verbs of Motion starting on p54 here (pdf file), which explains further the points that Mori.cze made.

And since it hasn't been noted yet, _Jsem obje*d*naná k zubaři -_ I (female) have a dental (or dentist's) appointment.


----------



## JJJenifer

Thank you very much, Mori.cze.
With your answer, I've understood more about these verbs.

Thank you very much too, Enguiring Mind, 
I have checked the p.54, p.55 of the book.

It is a great book!! 
Thank you very much for your nice offer!


----------

